# Throwing 8oz. is MAN'S WORK....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The outfit was my HDX and a Penn 545, 20 mono, 80 Power Pro shock, and an 8 oz. lead.

This was the first time I've tried 8 on my HDX, and the first time I've tried the 545 on the HDX as well.

I made about 20 casts, and I'm here to tell you, I'm BEAT, and I'm gonna feel it tomorrow.

Distances were 350' at best, and I was doing good to hit 300 on the last few. I've got a knobby mag end plate on the way that'll allow me to loosen it up a little, which I'm sure will gain some yardage.

Trying to get in shape for the arrival of the sharks, in about another month... 

That 6 oz Sputnik will feel LIGHT, though, when it's time to hit the beach...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just wondering ... why are you using such a big reel? 

Sharkin'?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Was out on tha feild today myself w/ tha HDX and 525mag...hittin tha wall @ 120 yards with 8 oz's/ 40lbs suffix and 17 suffix tri main line( slight SW head wind @ 5-10mph).....dunno if its tha reel or the me loadin the rod too quickly...

The 12'6 Fusion w/ a SHA20(with 8 oz's/ 40lbs suffix and 17 suffix tri main line) was hittin tha wall @ 135 yards.

I'm getttin more distance w/ the SHA20 than the 525.

***all beach casts ( Hatteras cast) and on beach tackle***

RR- like you..I am pretty sore myself..nuthin a cold B/L can't fix:beer: 

Tommy- went ahead and fixed my jumpy feet..and did as you suggested...thanks!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Just wondering ... why are you using such a big reel?
> 
> Sharkin'?


Yep! Just wanna be prepared for THE BIG ONE!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Think Al's problem is he's too short  

Put that 525 on the Fusion and see what ya get ....might surprise yourself!

80# PP shocker RR?? Cant wait to see you leader a big biter with that stuff and he takes off on you again ......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Put that 525 on the Fusion and see what ya get ....might surprise yourself


will try that Adam...but I'm lovin tha SHA20 more and more every time I cast her.

Btw..I don't see myself as short...jus vertically challanged 

Adam- did ya get your Fusion yet? ya get it 12'96 or the full 13'?


BTW- when ya gonna make that ferry ride?...heards they got n2'em today....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam said:


> 80# PP shocker RR?? Cant wait to see you leader a big biter with that stuff and he takes off on you again ......


C'mon down, and I'll show you how not to get cut...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually I like casting 8oz. I was casting with 6oz for a little bit today, but it felt lite. So I went with 8oz, more suitable with my fishing style. It's not too bad. I guess all that time spent in the gym the last 2 weeks help a little. 

And as for Al is been short, I don't know about your but I know why I'm short. Because I'm afraid of height.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Actually I like casting 8oz. I was casting with 6oz for a little bit today, but it felt lite. So I went with 8oz, more suitable with my fishing style. It's not too bad. I guess all that time spent in the gym the last 2 weeks help a little.
> 
> And as for Al is been short, I don't know about your but I know why I'm short. Because I'm afraid of height.



Stayed with the 8oz's fer a while then swithed to 6oz's..... Shanked way left.....~timin issue~



Yeah...need ta slim down and get back ta tha calisthenics.I hate the winter.....


How many here put on wrist weights when castin'???...I bet that will build up the power in yer sholders, back and forearms when loadin tha rod?????


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nserch4Drum*

little light on the leader ain't ya 8oz of lead and just 40lb leader ....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> little light on the leader ain't ya 8oz of lead and just 40lb leader ....


It should be fine. It's Al that you're talking about. Besides, have you tried breaking 40lbs leader casting 8oz?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Rule*

I thought the rule was 10 pound of test for every ounce of lead ... I think I'll just stand to the left


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> little light on the leader ain't ya 8oz of lead and just 40lb leader ....



Been using 50lbs Ande...but got turned on to Suffix Premium 40lbs...the 40lbs test is a little lite fer a shocker but it is pretty strong, lite and extremely abrasion resisitant...Been fishin with it fer 1 1/2 seasons and liked I it. I will change the shock 2-3 times or when ever I feel a fray everytime I go surf fishin. 
I was hestitant at first..but the 40lbs does hold up when castin up to 8oz's. All my rods either have a Fugi sic or alconite tip..
I am not guidin' anyone away from usin' less than 10lbs test per ounce of lead...but I have been usin 40lbs Suffix on the beach and it werks for me....But if'n I'm fishin a crowd or the planks....I will have at least 50lbs shock on.
I hope this does not turn into a "braid vs. mono" debate......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> I thought the rule was 10 pound of test for every ounce of lead ... I think I'll just stand to the left


yeah...that's why I scout holes and find em before anyone else does.....always been a better leader than a follower.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ok*

guess if you change it often and keep an eye on it that would be ok ... didn't want to come across with any attitude ... Just Safety First ....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> 80# PP shocker RR?? Cant wait to see you leader a big biter with that stuff and he takes off on you again ......



We dont grab the leader...We grab the tail and drag it up on the beach..Or...some guys add a ring clip to the steel portion of the rig to clip a landing leash to. Grab the leader on a shark...OK! It's a SHARK not a Drum


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> ... I think I'll just stand to the left


NSerch is a lefty.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surfchunker- no hostilities taken.......thats jus what werks for me.....I am stupid perculiar with my tackle..what knots I tie, what line I use, what barrel swivels I buy..ect...If I was breakin off consistantly...or if there's a weak link in my tackle...I'd be on top of it......But beach castin with 40lbs Suffix Premium...I'm stickin to it.

And that's what's fishin tackles all about....fishin with what you feel comfotable with.

 I hate rules anyway ...I'll fish all on top of Teo and Neil all the time..Shoot I've even welcomed myself to the last spot head and beer in their coolers


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> We dont grab the leader...We grab the tail and drag it up on the beach..Or...some guys add a ring clip to the steel portion of the rig to clip a landing leash to. Grab the leader on a shark...OK! It's a SHARK not a Drum



EUREKA!!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Adam- did ya get your Fusion yet? ya get it 12'96 or the full 13'?
> 
> 
> BTW- when ya gonna make that ferry ride?...heards they got n2'em today....


My Fusion is paid for, just waitin for Clyde to get to it. Hope to have in a couple weeks. Initially I was goin with 12'6" but I changed it and told him to leave it at 13', can always cut it later if I dont like it. 

Im a little behind, shootin for a big boat ride the first weekend in April. This NW is gonna shut em down I think. Gotta get my truck rigged back up, then I'll be set.

Adam


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Grabing the leader of a shark*

Why not??? Its how I have been doing it for years.. Heres a shot of one being hand leadered in..

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9331

Whats a landing leash?? Any pics? 

RR eight will wear on ya brother.. Try doing this, 8nbait for a solid 5 to 7 weeks... Blown Right rotater.. Pulling 40 to 60 hours a week work .. After the Fall and Spring Drum run I am ruined for weeks.. Border line Retarded, from lack of sleep, body all broke down.. Look and feel like Rip Van Winkle after each season.. Would not trade it for the world though its time boyz.. Gonna be a good year I can feel it in my old bonz.. JAM


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

landing leash...dog leash clipped to teh leader swivel when the shark gets in close..clip it to a big barrel swivel and pull him in...bettergrip/safer than wrapping around your hands


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Real good Idea I like that one a lot better than the one go for the motor one go for the head style we do here.. Always got the dog leash with me anyways so thats a great use for one .. Thanks.. JAM


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I wasn't trying to be an @$$hole about it..I've just seen more than a few pulled hooks done that way..Then again I have seen it work effectivly as well..The leash thing comes in handy for bigger sharks 6'+..Clip it just above the steel bite leader to controll (somewhat ) the head..and the tail guy can tail rope it...This is not reall nessecary on the 5' Blacktips and Spinners..but comes in handy for big Bulls or Hammers.


----------

